
RealAudio is the real deal (1995) - l33tbro
https://www.wired.com/1995/07/realaudio-is-the-real-deal/
======
Piskvorrr
And indeed it was. This specific product was a harbinger of things to come.

~~~
l33tbro
It's interesting to revisit the press and get a temperature on the
expectations (dare I say "hype") around RealAudio. It really was something
else in the offering when I first encountered the web as a teen in the mid
90s.

